# meat (bacon) slicer needed



## fire in the hole (Apr 26, 2012)

I am in need of a slicer that will slice a slab of bacon and I want one that I can lay the slab on the tray and get my slices, 10"-12",

Of course, I want to go as economical as I can..... for a good slicer.

How can I tell the size of a slicer sled travel when I do the search.????

And...........are there any recomendations of a slicer that will do what I want????


----------

